# [SOLVED] Really weird issue with Black Ops 2



## kwski43 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello, been a time since I had issue requiring posting on this topics as I got some experience since my last issue I posted on this forums.

I'm having really... weird issue... Black Ops 2 crashes whole day every 2 days (like 15th, 17th, 19th, 21th etc while on 16th, 18th, 20th, 22th works fine) with BEX and APPCRASH error. Image: wPoFEP.jpg (I'm having this problem with all 3 parts of the game - SP, MP and Zombies mode each crashes differently: SP crashes showing error like on screenshot then game console appears with error: "Error during initialization: Unhandled exception caught" (I've seen a lot of people having this), MP goes black screen then I hear error poping up in the background and its the console again and app crash window, and Zombies only show app crash window.

The issue started since the 14th March BO2 update, I'm forced to change date on 'those' days it won't work to play. I remember I had similar issue with Saints Row The Third but it fixed by itself and it was like year ago, also for test it I installed SR3 and it crashes on the same days as BO2!

What I already tried but it failed:
-Googling issues and trying fixes
-Reinstalling GPU drivers, sound drivers, redistributives etc
-Using older nvidia drivers (reverted to 296.10 from 314.07 currently using)
-Running it as admin, with compatibility etc
-Disabling onboard sound via bios
-Downclock GPU
-Memtest
-Running in safe mode
-Running without any background apps and services
-Reinstalling windows (did it few times, once it worked till OS reboot) *

* - And this is funny, I made today clean install first thing I installed were required drivers (including nvidia drivers) from mobo install cd then directly installed Steam and BO2 and.... game crashed with this error, ON FRESH INSTALLED SYSTEM. There is no way this is hardware issue as all others (and more requiring games) are working fine. I also plugged off HDD and left only SSD and installed fresh on it + game, it worked for some time ( for like 1-2 game starts then it started to crash again). 
I move Users (to E and ProgramData (to D folders in Audit mode after install, but it can't be the cause as game doesnt store any data in there, either steam does. Also I make some of the optimization from here: Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs & HDDs
So currently I'm on the fresh system with all my apps installed and I'm not gonna reinstall it again.

PC Specs:
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-P67A-D3-B3 | Bios version: F5
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.6GHz
MEMORY:	16GB Total, 4x Kingston HyperX 4GB DDR3 1600MHz XMP X2 CL9 Grey Edition
STORAGE: Kingston SSDNow V+200 60GB, Seagate Barracuda 3TB | Partitions SSD: 100MB System, 128MB GPT reserved, 55.7GB OS (C HDD: 128MB GPT reserved, 300GB Apps&Games(D, 2.43TB Stuff(E
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 560Ti 1GB TWINFROZR II
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (EFI)

It's like very rare software issue with hardware and from what I read people having SR3 and BO2 issue had GeForce 500 series cards... ?!

I tried to explain the issue the best I can and with enough details!
This issue is driving me nuts... it's really annoying to change the date to play game...


----------



## kwski43 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Really weird issue with Black Ops 2*

Bump.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Really weird issue with Black Ops 2*

Try updating to the latest driver.
314.22 - WHQL

Update your chipset drivers
INF Update Utility - Primarily for Intel® 6, 5, 4, 3, 900 Series Chipsets - Zip Format

Have you tried resetting the cmos battery so it resets your computer clock?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Really weird issue with Black Ops 2*

From my experience , with all the things you mentioned, monitor your other games, if no issues than likely it's a game update issue, and/or a driver needing to be updated as the above poster indicated. Be patient, and at the same time try a few things like enabling or disabling aa/af to varying levels. The 560TI is such a mainstream card still that i'm sure a fix will be forthcoming soon if it's not an isolated issue with something in your system.


----------



## kwski43 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Really weird issue with Black Ops 2*



McNinja said:


> Try updating to the latest driver.
> 314.22 - WHQL


Updated.



McNinja said:


> Update your chipset drivers
> INF Update Utility - Primarily for Intel® 6, 5, 4, 3, 900 Series Chipsets - Zip Format


Updated it already.



McNinja said:


> Have you tried resetting the cmos battery so it resets your computer clock?


I had to reset it because one of RAM sticks broke and MoBo didn't want to boot without it.

Now after daylight time change the issue starts at 02:00 but... it didn't happen 2th and 3rd (today) but will happen tommorow. This might be also steam issue as I said it happened with other steam game too.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Really weird issue with Black Ops 2*

I could be wrong, but it sounds like an issue with either Steam or online servers. Have you contacted Steam or BO2 support?


----------



## kwski43 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Really weird issue with Black Ops 2*

Steam support hasnt suggested anything that would help it right now, and BO2 support, Activision, after chatting with guy on live chat every time he came back with solution for CONSOLES even when I said straight its PC he was quickly changing the solution for the PC, one of his solutions was to clear cache in console, then he changed it to clear web browser cache.


----------



## kwski43 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Really weird issue with Black Ops 2*

A little update on the issue, now it's only present at Mondays, Thursdays and Saturdays any other day works fine. And the hour I mentioned that was 1:00 is now 2:00 after (daylight changes).


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry about the delay; been busy. I'll look into it some more.


----------



## kwski43 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Really weird issue with Black Ops 2*

Seems like the most weird source of the issue but it was caused by symlink present in SteamApps directory. Seems fixed, for now.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Really weird issue with Black Ops 2*

Glad you got it fixed.:smile: Please mark this thread as Solved if the problem is resolved.


----------

